# Common pleco tankmates?



## Redwings (Dec 22, 2009)

Alright, so I got a new 75 gallon tank so now I have two. I was planning on putting my fish from my first 75 gallon in the second 75 gallon after it cycled except for my common pleco. One reason is the first tank has all the algae and stuff for it to feed on, but I also really just want to have a common peclo tank...might sound weird but it is something I want. My pleco is a brand new little 3 inch one I got 2 two days ago. I bought some "presents" for it also like 2 big driftwood and a lot of java fern attached to the driftwood. Basically it will be all centered around the pleco.

Now for the question, should I just leave the pleco in the tank alone or would it be happier with other fish? I really don't want anymore in the tank but if it makes the pleco happier or feel safer seeing fish swimming in the open then I will buy some. The one thing I don't want is big fish maybe a handful of small ones but then they will most likely breed lol, I don't really know.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Redwings said:


> Alright, so I got a new 75 gallon tank so now I have two. I was planning on putting my fish from my first 75 gallon in the second 75 gallon after it cycled except for my common pleco. One reason is the first tank has all the algae and stuff for it to feed on, but I also really just want to have a common peclo tank...might sound weird but it is something I want. My pleco is a brand new little 3 inch one I got 2 two days ago. I bought some "presents" for it also like 2 big driftwood and a lot of java fern attached to the driftwood. Basically it will be all centered around the pleco.
> 
> Now for the question, should I just leave the pleco in the tank alone or would it be happier with other fish? I really don't want anymore in the tank but if it makes the pleco happier or feel safer seeing fish swimming in the open then I will buy some. The one thing I don't want is big fish maybe a handful of small ones but then they will most likely breed lol, I don't really know.


I'd go ahead and move them and just drop plenty of sinking shrimp pellets and algae chips during the first few weeks until algae gets built up in the new tank. Common plecos are extremely hardy. I have had both of mine for nearly 2 years with one being in a tropical tank and the other in the cold water goldfish tank.


----------



## Redwings (Dec 22, 2009)

Ghost Knife said:


> I'd go ahead and move them and just drop plenty of sinking shrimp pellets and algae chips during the first few weeks until algae gets built up in the new tank. Common plecos are extremely hardy. I have had both of mine for nearly 2 years with one being in a tropical tank and the other in the cold water goldfish tank.


Well it's not really the food thing it's more of the I really just want a tank for my pleco. But didn't know if it would like fish to be in with it like small ones to swim in the open to make it feel more secure. I want my other fish to be seperate from my pleco also.


----------

